# My first DIY Aeroponic set up



## Ionic Headband (Jul 7, 2013)

Well here we go again.I was here a few years back when living in St Louis and growing.I was then using an Aeroflo 2 with Ionic nuets and have great success.Back then i was growing Generals Daughter and Sensi Star (loved em). K so my kids got older and wiser so i decided to put everything on hold.Well here it is 7 years later and i now live in the GREAT STATE OF COLORADO.And i have decided to build my own aero system and get er going again.So this is what i started with.hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/E8C39B57-E2C4-4E90-8319-AEE19C189D42-13973-000018C646623639.jpg
hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/FA90157E-1AAF-45D5-95A0-4DBE38A17EC7-13973-000018C664EAA7EF.jpg

hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/6F50E0B6-4A51-453C-85CB-F19756EA2D8F-13973-000018C659ECDE48.jpg
hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/6898A878-7FF6-42C0-B0BF-696557D5D89C-14742-000019FF81A9DF62.jpg

But i noticed that after awhile the sprayers wouldnt work so good so i pulled the feeder lines and got new ones and just drilled 1/16th size holes straight into them and it works like a dream here is a lil video clip of it running.......

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eVhmXtO-Wc"]D8EBD443 AE2C 404E 8F35 4456C009D66B 3659 000007D83C8E8372 - YouTube
So my next choice was Seeds.I ordered a few from the single seed company and in about 2 weeks the arrived at my door step.....

Here is what i got.
hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/8F969F94-0240-46DE-9F6B-D005CD3489DD-3659-000007D91371EFB8.jpg

hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/9BF8E547-F413-4C81-AE0B-E9BF2E4C2E59-3659-000007D90653B845.jpg

So now what do you all think i should use for Nuets this time? And what do you think about set up?All comments welcome.......

Oh yeah here is one of my past grows using Aeroponics.......

hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/175996_1724520526021_6628447_o_zpsc27ca415.jpg


----------



## Ionic Headband (Jul 7, 2013)

Well she is a runner been up and going for awhile got the cloner thing down now to so the first garden is up with 818 headband and a couple Afghan Kush X Yumbolt what do you guys think?
hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/A0F02DFC-26D2-40D4-98F3-DC225F73790C-1588-000001FE0191CE1A_zps9cd8530d.jpg

hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/CFCE024F-5D9C-46A8-9D90-5ED5AA9AB201-1588-000001FDF29BAB11_zpsc0aa2882.jpg

hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/48F4B07A-725B-4028-B869-1DC6873188CE-5212-00000882B4EA616A_zpsb55104c8.jpg
hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/A2AA1D6D-002A-4AA4-BE74-F8F14A68D8E9-5212-00000882AC0CB5D7_zps7eb8c8ee.jpg

hXXp://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww322/area51tyco/EC4E939E-84A7-46D0-B87F-8D37A4EA9CBE-5212-00000882A2959D6A_zps402c816d.jpg
hXXp://youtu.be/nhKYDMILamw


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome to MP.  We ask that you either post your pics here or make your links not direct links.  I have edited your posts.  Thanks


----------



## Ionic Headband (Jul 8, 2013)

Here ya go


----------



## Ionic Headband (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Ionic Headband (Jul 8, 2013)

see not liking the way you have to post pics lol two in there i didnt want


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 8, 2013)

Hit "edit" then "go advanced" then "manage attachments" (near the bottom) and you can delete the pics you don't want in the post. 

Looks like you have a couple buds growing on eh?  Good stuff :aok:


----------



## Ionic Headband (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys and gals lol so how is this fourm? all the other ones i have been apart of for years has all but died its like a ghost town hope there is a lil more movement here seems that way so far good to meet everyone and look forward to chattin it up


----------



## Ionic Headband (Jul 8, 2013)

I built a 10 site aero system out of Vynal fence post  i am running Ionic nuets with Koolbloom under 1000 watts this is my first run here so things will deff change a bit once this comes down


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2013)

When I first delved into hydro, I built a unit like that with PVC pipe.  I just found that there was not enough room for the roots and the nute solution got too hot with the water pump in the solution.  Hope you have better luck--I just found DWC to be better for me than aero.

I'm confused--Are the plants you posted yours?  Or are you just getting started?  If those are your plants, they are looking just fine.

You can go back to your post and delete any pics you don't want here.


----------



## Ionic Headband (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes they are mine the big ones are the moms the first two pics are what they look like now .I have used an aeroflo2 before and had great results.No problems with root space and rails were smaller then these are as of right now no root room problem and everything seems to be doing fine on day 20 of 12 12


----------



## lindseyj (Feb 23, 2014)

You can grow aeroponically in tubes, buckets, or anything that is sealed and opaque.There are kits and contraptions you can buy for this purpose. The layout is important in aerophonic set up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 23, 2014)

That post was from July 2013..


----------

